# Update on first SP batch



## Griff (Apr 6, 2011)

My first 5 1/2 gal. batch went great. (beginner's luck, I guess) Took 28 days from pitching yeast to all clear. Back sweetened to 1.020. Tastes great and family and friends love it, even the ones that turned up their nose when they first heard we were brewing "lemon wine". Boy have they changed their tune. 

Started another batch March 15th. Lemon/Lime this time. It's in the carboy now but due to acooler temp. in the house lately it's fermenting a little slower than the first batch. 

Grandson says the way everyone loves this pee, we better get a head start on summer, so we ordered a couple more primarys and if they get here we will be starting another 2 batches this weekend. Does this sound like the SP brewing addiction has already started? lol 

Thanks again for sharing, Lon.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 6, 2011)

Griff your primaries will generate some heat as the yeasts ferment. Even though we generally do smaller batches if you wrap a blanket around the bucket or whatever you are useing you will help to increase the temps. 

Also get it off of a cold floor. Put a piece of corrogated board under it or a piece of a matt. In the winter I had to use the assistance of a 30 watt lite bulb behind 2 buckets to keep them from dipping below the 60's. Had a blanket above to hold the little heat in. Making sure all was safe though.

You can always purchase a brew belt but most of my time I'm good temp. wise. Possibility for you. Glad it's a success.


----------



## Griff (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, Steve. I live out in the country, and we had some nice warm days since I started my 2nd batch and I had turned off the heat during the day in the house & opened the windows to air the house out is what caused the cooler temps. Lon sure knew what he was talking about when he said Skeeter Pee likes warm temps. Although I always cover the carboys, I never thought about putting a blanket around the primary. lol But that's a good idea. I will be doing that next time, although here in TN. the next week or so the temp. is supposed to warm up quite a bit so I shouldn't have a problem. 

BTW, I'd bet newspapers around the ferments would work great. Have you ever fell sleep with newspaper covering you? I have, and those things hold heat like you wouldn't believe. lol Those wino's in NYC learned that a looooong time ago.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 6, 2011)

Griff said:


> Have you ever fell sleep with newspaper covering you? I have, and those things hold heat like you wouldn't believe. lol Those wino's in NYC learned that a looooong time ago.



That's a survival technique. Stuff newspapers in your jacket and pants. Hold the heat in and you always have something to read at bedtime.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 6, 2011)

Good to hear that your grandson is keeping you on your toes! One of the keys is to start batches early enough so that you can relax and let them ferment. Plan to have a good amount bottled by May and when the dog days of summer get here, you and the grandson will be doin' jus' fine.


----------



## Griff (Apr 6, 2011)

Just checked the S.G. on the Lemon/Lime Pee and it's down to .990, and most likely done. The first batch took 15 days to get to this dry, and this one took about 20. Not that bad. 

For what it's worth, I started both batches with just a starter, and used Red Star Premier Cuv'ee yeast. The first batch was started with the standard 2 32 oz bottles of lemon, and the 3rd added later. The Lemon/Lime batch I started with only one bottle of Lemon, and added the second bottle a couple days later, and then 30 oz of Real-Lime three days later. I really can't tell that waiting to add the second bottle of Lemon later helped the yeast to get going any faster, so most likely I will just stick to Lon's original recipe for more batches. 

The Lemon/Lime sample I took tastes great with some back-sweetening, and better yet with some cranberry juice added!


----------



## Griff (Apr 6, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Good to hear that your grandson is keeping you on your toes! One of the keys is to start batches early enough so that you can relax and let them ferment. Plan to have a good amount bottled by May and when the dog days of summer get here, you and the grandson will be doin' jus' fine.



Yep, Looks like we gonna need a bunch done for this summer & I may have to get one of those rope ladders from your pic to limit consumption. Grandson built a 4-wheeler circle race track & barrel racing arena on our back forty for him and his friends, and since they have discovered our Skeeter Pee, several of his friends (all drinking age) are now wanting to sit on my porch and calling me "Granny". But I think they are just kissing up to get me to make more Pee!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 6, 2011)

Griff said:


> But I think they are just kissing up to get me to make more Pee!



Play Skeeter Roulette. That's where you drink the skeeter pee bottles then later bottle the skeeter pee. Return them to the tub.

Who's gonna get the 1st one.


----------



## Griff (Apr 6, 2011)

Now that's a thought!


----------

